

Show HN: WeatherOrNot - Free Weather maps for leisure and day dreaming - iradik
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/WeatherOrNot/id477305251

======
iradik
This was just made for my own amusement, back when I was living in Seattle,
while upset by the weather I liked to scan the weather in other places around
the world. Ended up moving from Seattle to the desert and now SFBay. Thought
I'd release the app.

Backend is written in java (jetty embedded server) and perl (for offline
pulling data from noaa).

I think the design is pretty similar to the weather layer in google maps.

------
aaronf
Nice integration - very fast.

